# Leaky trunk



## LMBK88 (Mar 8, 2005)

So I posted before with an engine problem, it was the distributor, thanks guys! But now I have another problem. Every time it rains real hard my trunk and spare tire well fill up with water. I was wondering if anyone had this same problem, and some ideas how to fix it? The seals around the trunk look like they are in good condition and installed properly. And the car has never been in an accident.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

LMBK88 said:


> So I posted before with an engine problem, it was the distributor, thanks guys! But now I have another problem. Every time it rains real hard my trunk and spare tire well fill up with water. I was wondering if anyone had this same problem, and some ideas how to fix it? The seals around the trunk look like they are in good condition and installed properly. And the car has never been in an accident.



I have or had the same problem w/ my trunk. Mine was coming from plug at the bottom of the trunk. Lift up the partion where the spare tire sits and llok at the rubber plug and see if it is torn or coming loose.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

if its not the seal around the trunk, it has to be the tail lights. 2 ways to fix it, you can pull out the tail lights and replace the "dum dum" (hit up a auto parts store or a dealer) or you can leave them in and use silicone to seal around them, not very "clean" looking, but it will work


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Is the trunk wet all over? Is it after you drive the car in the rain or does it have to be sitting? I would pull all of the trim and the mat in process of drying it out. Then after it is all out run a small stream of water down one half of the back window with the trunk closed then open the trunk to check for water entering at any point. Repeat the process on the other side and this should get you some idea of the cause of the leak. Another possibility is get inand close the trunk and have someone shine a light around the perimeter of the trunk, lights, and even underneath the car. If you see the light anywhere then you have found the leak.

Troy


----------



## LMBK88 (Mar 8, 2005)

KA24Tech said:


> Is the trunk wet all over? Is it after you drive the car in the rain or does it have to be sitting? I would pull all of the trim and the mat in process of drying it out. Then after it is all out run a small stream of water down one half of the back window with the trunk closed then open the trunk to check for water entering at any point. Repeat the process on the other side and this should get you some idea of the cause of the leak. Another possibility is get inand close the trunk and have someone shine a light around the perimeter of the trunk, lights, and even underneath the car. If you see the light anywhere then you have found the leak.
> 
> Troy


The trunk is wet all over. Most of the time it happens if the car is sitting (that's only because it's mostly sitting when it rains), but I've taken it into automatic car washes, and it's leaked that way too. Unfortunately, it's been raining every weekend so I haven't had a chance to get to it, but that's good advice. Hopefully this weekend I can check it out.


----------



## 95SE (May 27, 2004)

In about 5 months i had a good 3 inches in the bottom where my spare tire is.. :S


----------



## Aussie_Dan (Aug 21, 2004)

Strip out all of the boot lining then get someone to shut you into the boot with a torch and then they can spray any place you suspect may be leaking with a garden hose.......


----------



## LMBK88 (Mar 8, 2005)

I glued down the seal around the edge of the trunk this weekend, but I didn't get a chance to see if it worked because the glue takes 24 hours to cure completely. It rained yesterday though. I will try to check it tonight. I don't think it's the taillights because if the water was going in through there, it would drain directly out the bottom of the quater panel.
Also, does anyone know a good way to remove the rubber plug that's sitting under the spare tire so I can drain it faster? 
I checked that plug and it's in good shape, so the water isn't coming in through there.


----------



## billysaltima (Mar 10, 2005)

minmes leaks also thoguth it was my gtr tail but it wasnt!


----------



## Aussie_Dan (Aug 21, 2004)

use a screwdriver to lever the rubber plug out of it's hole.... or just punch a hole through it, then the water will always drain out!!!


----------

